# [Re-Recruitment] When Journalists Attack!



## anonystu (Mar 15, 2003)

( ic | ooc | characters | *recruitment* )

Recruitment: We have four great players with characters ready to go, and we're starting tonight, but would like a fifth to join as soon as possible. If you're interested, just read this introductory post, see if it fits, then post at the end to reserve a spot, and start reading the rest of the thread, as nuggets of truth and wisdom are hidden throughout! Have fun. --stu

When Journalists Attack! - d20 fantasy (Play By Post)

(edit: added Photographer role)


This is long, but hopefully it sets up everything nicely. I hope you have as much fun reading as I did writing this, and I hope even more you're motivated to play. 

One sentence description: The PC's are kick-in-the-door journalists who investigate and report on stories in a world ruled by two political parties of mages, who have made journalism a crime punishable by death.

Hollywood Stupid Executive High Concept Pitch: It's Transmetropolitan meets 1984 with swords!

The World:  (rough draftish, but good enough to communicate the idea, and I'm open for suggestions and criticisms)

There is a roundish world, and a sun. The sun sustained all life on the planet, and most people thought that was a pretty good accomplishment, and were happy with the sun's performance as the reason for them being alive.

Some, ancestors of the alien race we call 'middle managers', decided that they, being worthy, would like more sunlight, and that others, being unworthy, could go without. The problem was, they really didn't know how to entreat the sun: it wasn't a very good conversationalist. Yet, other people didn't need to know that: so, religion flourished, although the sun didn't care one whit at all the people sacrificing spatulas to it.

Everyone had their own implements and rituals for calling on the power of Sun, and making the evil Clouds stay away, and in a very similar way to how Hamlet was composed, eventually someone got it right: certain materials, and certain areas trapped the heat and light of the sun really well, and if you focused and squinted and said just the right word, poof!, you exploded into a pool of blood. This wasn't such a happy discovery for these pioneers, but eventually people figured out how to get other people to explode into pools of blood, and thus magic was born, and religion sort of went by the wayside, exploded into a pool of symbolic blood.

The problem was, while you could do a few small things just on your own, you needed to have access to areas that collected the sun nicely to really do anything important. So, would-be wizards rushed all over the place, claiming this and that land, and fights started breaking out. Several mages, decided to rise above all this nonsense, and so yanked giant parts of the land out of the ground, and floated them closer to the sun, where they could get rid of those unsightly magic tan lines. This worked for a little, until everybody started floating what would be called 'cities' (as to distinguish themselves from the commoners below) up into the air, and the parking got a mess, and then people started arguing over which city was 'The City', and war broke out some more. War between mages tended to be the sort of thing which not only ended in one mage meeting a gruesome end, their city exploding as well, but also, roughly  half the population of the world too as collateral damage.

The clerics, lurking in the shadows and clutching their spatulas, had not let all this time go to waste. They figured out that people needed sun too, and so that they were conduits for magic as well. If they got people to wear their spatulas (or the technical term: holy symbol), they could suck a little energy out of them, and do magic too. The clerics, now fueled by life-based magic, became popular, both among the half of the world still living, and the half of the world now dead, who thought this was their ticket back from 'pool of blood' status. 

The clerics, wily in their spatula-wielding ways, convinced the mages to find a peaceful end to their wars, by not inflicting pain via magic, but by inflicting pain via bureaucracies. They agreed to organize into two groups, the reds, and the blues, based on favorite color of robe (those who preferred colors like yellow were promptly executed, lest they make this more complex). They divvied up the land, and agreed not to poach on each other's territory, or at least, to make up a large pretense called an election, and to try to give districts that had a change of power at least five seconds head start before the fireballs started raining in. The clerics out of this deal, had to waste a lot less of their energy on resurrecting pools of blood, which made everybody more or less happy.

Here, we reach the situation today: there is a two-party government, the Reds and the Blues. Whichever one is currently in power is called the Ruling Party, and whichever one isn't is called the Opposition Party. People support their party year round by wearing small tags, buttons, pendants, that suck a bit of life from them, and store it off in a vault. Come election time, the candidates draw on all the power that has been stored in the vault, and attempt to obliterate their foe in one large blast of energy. The winner takes control of the office, and the loser generally liquefies. The clerics have been instrumental in making sure that no one party gains too much of an advantage.

From the remains of the mages war, only one floating city remains, which is now correctly called: The City (sometimes The Float as well). It's always daylight in the City, the better to collect magic. Real estate in The City is extremely valuable, and the results of elections not only determines access to the lands below on the world, but also, the divvying up of territory on The City. Access between the world and the city is available even to those who don't study magic: there are permanent reverse gravity fields over the world that quickly elevate one up to the level where the city passes by: going down is a matter of sliding down the sides of the field. Sometimes the people guiding the city disagree on where exactly the best sun would be, and so people waiting for the city to pass by, sometimes get run over, but such is life.

This order has been fairly stable for all three parties, but people have every so often complained that either a) they're not in on the power or b) do so many people on the ground have to die carelessly. These people get liquefied like all the rest, but actual magic's kind of taxing, so they've fallen back on bureaucracy to do the work of making sure people don't disagree.

An example of some of these laws:

1) People expressing opinions not held by either of the two parties shall be put to death.

2) People thinking bad thoughts (where bad is officially defined as whatever the Secretary of Thinking does not think should be thought), shall be put to death.

As a fallback, the Secretary of Style may put to death anybody who clashes with the decor. Other laws prohibit the carrying or use of sharp weapons (although several unions have successfully bribed exceptions into the law, such that you can spot the butchers in any town, because they're the people with the greatswords).

Into this, comes you: you are a journalist. This is a patently illegal occupation, punished by death, but you're well funded (although by whom is a good question, that nobody asks and nobody answers), and whatever you write gets distributed cross the world (sometimes killing subscribers by newspapers falling at tremendous velocities, but such is the nature of communication), and people read it a lot, even though this is also illegal: gossip, politics, where to be if you don't want to be liquefied next election, and so on. You're the only information source that's free.

Of course, your job is a little difficult: people won't cooperate with you (also punishable by death), and so, getting an exclusive interviews means breaking down someone's door, breaking a pinky or two, breaking into their mind, and breaking their will. Luckily,  you're well equipped, and your journalistic ethics handbook reads:

1) Get the story before they get you.

So, you do it, you get the story. Because it's right. Because it's important. Because well...nobody's ever retired from the Daily Float.

Character generation: 10,100 XP (5th level for those playing at home). 

30 point buy.

Equipment: 20000 gp to spend (or craft) as you like. In addition, part of every journalist and staff member's kit is a free Hat of Disguise, and an Amulet of Protection Against Scrying. These are very important to your work, as the element of surprise is really the only element on your side. The catch is that a few journalists with hats have been caught, and so the city guard is vaguely aware of the menace that large groups of hat-wearing people represent. You can spend 1000gp to request a custom X of disguise, where good suggestions for X involve things like bracelets, rings, necklaces, cloaks, bracers, etc, while bad suggestions for X involve things like the Underwear of Disguise. (The extra money is a representation of recent breakthroughs in creating dimensional planes that periodically split into two identical planes: the magic item economy has now been flooded...although rumors are that the cloned magical items sometimes behave a little wonkily). 


You want hints as far as how to spend all that lovely money? Focus on abilities, not stat bumps: you want to be resourceful, not twinked.  Feel free to use the magic item creation rules to make your own things: bonus if they're particularly funny (like, for example, The Greatclub of Suggestion: casts suggestion 3/day on successful hits (DC 10+ 1/3 dmg)).

Sources: Loose guidelines here. Stuff from the core books and other wotc-published books is likely to be accepted without a thought, although please don't try to do anything too broken (widgets of shield come to mind). Other d20 fantasy material should generally be fine as well, although I reserve rights to reject things which unbalance or don't feel right. If there's something outside that scope that you just think will be perfect, ask me first, and we'll talk.

Standard Jobs in a journalistic team (some people may have multiple roles):

Journalists: the people who get all the credit, lead the team, and get all the blame when things go bad. Some of them actually write.

Copy-editor: Their name never makes the page, but they do all the work. Drinking is not an option, it's a requirement.

Photographer: Anybody can be the photographer. You look at a scene, concentrate on the scene real hard while also thinking of a tag, like 'orange two-floor house'. Then, when you turn in your story, the psions for the paper rip open your mind, and find the tagged image.

While this works for anybody, most groups with a psion tend to nominate them for photographer: psions are much better at only showing the staff the orange two-floor house, and not revealing lots of material from their mind that makes for suitable blackmail.

Bodyguard: Well, when the entire city guard is told to shoot on anything that vaguely resembles sight, you need someone to keep them busy.

Interrogator (Mental): Why bother asking when you can just crack their head open? (figuratively)

Interrogator (Physical): Why bother asking when you can just crack their head open? (literally)

Handler: Lingo for: well, they don't really help write the story, but they make the rest of our lives go pretty smoothly, with, what the connections and sharp daggers and willingness to kill and all.

Research Assistant: A sort of mixture of previous jobs, they offer some help interrogating, and finding out details, and roughing the right people up for information.

Posting frequency: Once every two days is what you and I will both commit to: more frequently may happen and that is just dandy.

Game speed: I'm looking to keep things moving, so the goal is to give PC's a lot of freedom in defining their actions, to take charge, to bust down the door and torture...err...interrogate..interview! The responsibility this brings back to you is to be descriptive, be creative, and be lively.

Game feel: While the issues of journalistic ethics, and ends justifying means should definitely come up, and satire should be par for the norm, this isn't going to be a game about philosophical wonking, or making profound political statements about today. The game is going to work a sort of gritty comic feel: bad stuff goes down, the PC's are isolated from society, constantly watching their backs, but, hey, it's fun being an outlaw journalist, especially when that means scaring the hell out of some scum.

Game Logistics: I will roll dice unless you roll for me. Rolling on your part involves using one of those handy dice rollers that email results such that I know everything's on the up and up. When you include roll results in a post, just put the name of the check, and the result, like (Spot 23) or (Disguise 19) or (Greatsword, 24, 16) (that's attack roll/damage). 

Keep OOC stuff on the OOC thread, unless it's related to understanding the post.


So what do I do? 
1) Reserve a spot here: this is first come, first serve. I'm looking probably for 3-5 players+alternates, although if things go well, I may let the alternates join in as another reporting team. 

2) After you've got your "First!" post in the bag, think about what type of character you'd like to play. Think of the two-three sentence description, that includes role, and brief personality, classes. This is just so people know what you're doing, and can plan around that.

3) Rock out a character. Post it here. Current personality and history are just as important as getting the numbers all right. Monday-Tuesday sounds good to me for this, though I'm flexible if people are busy. If you've got the secrets and the bones in your closet, just email them to me off-board. I like heroforge, because it makes neat statblocks, and makes all the numbers squiggly in the right way, but use whatever floats your boat.

4) Once we've got all the characters, we'll take a day or two to tie it all together. This means figuring out how you relate to each other, and how you relate to the world. This will not just be articulated, in that charming way we call English, but we'll also have Background Feats, which I'll list in a day or so. Basically, for each PC, you get to pick from a list of feats that define all sorts of relationships: this person your rival? Pick the Rival feat, and get a +2 to any actions to show him up (more precisely defined then that, but you get the idea).

In addition, you'll have a pool of Background feats to be applied to the world writ large, so you can have enemies (traditionally the people you've reported on in the past), obligations, goals, desires, etc. (Think Backgrounds like spycraft).

5) The actual game. Yay!

Whew. I think my hands are about to fall off, so I'll just leave it to you. Feel free to ask any questions you like.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 15, 2003)

I would like to reserve a spot.  This sounds right up my alley... 


I work in radio - the only free-of-charge, openly available to everybody, informational media left in the world.  (Other than network television, which I don't really count, because a: more people have radios than tv's, and b: who uses a tv with an antenna any more?  Everyone's at least got cable!)
So, I think I can really get into something like this... 

I'll get back to this thread with character concept tomorrow morning at the latest (probably sooner, just covering my bases).  

Thanks, and thanks!


*EDIT: Got a concept!  Brooding and violent Psion Photographer, with a perpetual hangover!  Oh yeah, 'dis is gonna be fun.

DOUBLE EDIT: Oh yeah - forgot a race.  Uhm... dwarf?   *


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 15, 2003)

Research Assistant Wizard! Me wants in pretty please ?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't think I want a spot, but I just want to give props for such an amazingly funny, interesting, and original game concept.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 15, 2003)

Aw, you're just saying that. *blush*

So, we've got two eager players, or rather, one eager player, and that dwarf who's currently passed out under the table. Now, we just need someone to write the articles. Takers?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 15, 2003)

Ooh, this sounds like fun   Count me in.  I'll have a think and get back to you on character concept.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm in!  I'll be back in a few hours with a Concept, since I've got to go right now...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 15, 2003)

Oh! I just have to play the Journalist. 
maybe Cleric 3/ Sorc 2. What races are available or is this all Humans?


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 15, 2003)

[lol]
Argent?!!

Playing the Journalist!!?

Ohhh yeah, this is gonna be awesome...   *wicked grin*[/lol]

It's a pleasure to meet you all!


----------



## anonystu (Mar 15, 2003)

People! People people!

Yay for us. Let's assume that you've all worked together a bit, and are already an established team (although some of you may have come from teams that are now disbanded (aka dead)), and there's always room for 'the new guy/girl'.

Races: The world is human-dominated, but anything you can find has probably been made sentient at some time or another*, although it's limited by what's interesting, and what's balanced. But yeah, everything in the PhB, and the rest by suggestion.

* That said, if you want to play a couch, maybe you should reconsider.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 15, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *People! People people!
> 
> * That said, if you want to play a couch, maybe you should reconsider. *



Or at least re-upholster. LOL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 15, 2003)

I've decided to play a bard level 5 neutral good. 
I'm still working on a name but it will be somethng like 
Philip Stones
Donald Samson
Cronkite Walters...
Something like that. 

Oh and he will have a necktie of +2 charisma and a press pass of mindshielding. plus more to come.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm going with a Human Psion (Telepath) 5, filling the copy-editor post.  He's working on a mental printing system, although all he's getting at the moment are some interesting ink blots...

What rules are we using for psionics?  Standard PsiHB, If Thoughts Could Kill, Mindscapes, The Mind's Eye, or some combination of the above?


----------



## anonystu (Mar 16, 2003)

Okay, a few things off hand:

1) player recap, 2) psions, 3) gods

1) The group we've got so far looks like:

Argent: Bard journalist
Jarval: Psion (telepath) copy-editor
Dark Eternal: Psion (dwarven) photographer
Kalanyr: Wizard research assistant 
Sixchan: Unknown (don't worry, no rush)

Argent would seem to be the chewy moral center. Kalanyr, utility player, mass distraction device (that 100 XP is there for a reason.  I just want to make sure that for Dark Eternal and Jarval, that you find yourself in a situation where both of you feel happy with your niches: part of this is differentiating your characters a lot (dwarf is a good start, but different attitudes, ways of doing thing, ethics, etc are good as well), and more importantly, different abilities (which suggests under the current look that Dark wants to head away from being the charming type, but I think that was the idea already).

2) Psionics for our psions: I have a PsiHB right here on me, so if you like that, great. If you don't, as some people seem to not to, that's fine as well: suggest something else. If you think there's a clearly better way of handling psionics, then suggest it, and we'll look at it: as long as it seems easily explained, and most of the work is offloaded to you (or you make a really good case to buy it), it'll be fine. I'd prefer that if both of you stay psions, you work under the same system. That sound okay?

3) With regard to clerics (I know Argent has moved away from it, but just in case anybody else): so there are gods, and there aren't. It really depends on your metaphysics, but this isn't a philosophy game, this game eats philosophers for breakfast with a side order of mathematicians (usually with a side order of a psychologist to take the logical edge off) so we'll leave that aside, and just get to the meat of the question: Are there gods?

Virtually all people think there are gods, and wear tokens of the gods they worship, which actually suck life magic from them.

Clerics think there are gods, and wear tokens of the god they worship, which give them life magic.

High-ranking mages and politicians are sometimes agnostic in private, although it is noted in the records that several high-ranking officials who have publicly denied or questioned the existence of the gods usually get smited by lightning bolts shortly thereafter.

High-ranking clerics...well, that's an interesting question what they believe. No one really knows 

Traditionally, journalist types worship gods of trickery, knowledge, chaos, and good. If you want god names right now, just give me a bit of time to fix my random Cosmic-Level NPC generator.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 16, 2003)

Further schtuff before I shtup away for a bit:

For spellcasters: it's part of the game world that you only get magic energy by having ties to to the proper parts of the world. This can be an important or unimportant part of the world, so if this doesn't interest you, we'll just background it. We can also develop mechanics around this if people are really interested, but we'll save that for now.

I won't speak too much about this, but the one-liners are:

Clerics (all divine magic really): You belong to an church, and as long as you're in good standing, they send you energy (they say it comes from the big G) through your holy symbol.

Wizards: The easy way is to belong to any of the large number of wizard guilds in the world: they usually have access to important sites, and for the sizable dues, or doing favors, will grant access to these sites to members. The other way is basically by claim jumping: there are plenty of magic rituals to hide traces of a tap, and so if you do it in the right places, place the right defense, and get lucky, you can steal some mana here, some there, and you're all good.

Bards/other arcane: like wizards, but they tend to be more likely to claimjump

Psions: Can be either: some either convert people to their own personal religion, and get them to place tags that suck mind energy (sometimes knocking people out and placing taps in their brain). Others get power from more traditional sources, and are just better at manipulating energy from those sources on the fly.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 16, 2003)

Okay, I'll take the Mental Interrogator. Probably either Rogue 3/Psion 2 or Sorceror 4/Rogue 1...


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 16, 2003)

The only Psionics book I have constant access to the the PsiHB, so unless anyone really disagrees, I'd like to use that as the main resource for psionics.  

I'm torn between Psychoportative and Metacreative for my main discipline.  I think I'll buy my stats and see if anything smacks me upside the head.

Personality wise... well, lets say that he's not the overly pretty type, and that he doesn't really concern himself too much with what others think of him.  He's mostly doing this because: a) He really doesn't agree that people should be put to death for what they're thinking, b) He has a personal vendetta against the local governer ("Whadda mean, I'm under arrest!?!  How the hell was I supposed to know that her cat was allergic to dwarves?!?") and c) it annoys the hell out of his parents, who expected him to grow up to be a lawyer.  He's got the traditional dwarven mentality, on steroids:  If yer not workin', fight; If yer not fightin', drink; If yer not drinkin', it's 'cause yer passed out drunk on the floor.


As soon as we have a solid decision regarding the Psionics rules we're using, I'll get my character slapped together and posted.  

more later...


----------



## anonystu (Mar 16, 2003)

(edit: realized I missed the easy fight club reference. Shame on me. Now fixed.)

Sounds fine, DE, but just to note that telling your parents, while a perfectly plausible thing, is a severe no-no: <insert easy fight club reference>

Journalists picked tend to be loners, but occasionally, the person with the right attitude/abilities is picked with attachments (having an SO is an interesting background to take). Occasionally, to minimize the security risk, those attachments are sort of folded into the organization (making pairs of SO's a bit common, and making people meeting on the job even more common, although these relationships tend to be anything but healthy).

Journalists occasionally undergo random loyalty screening (which mimics the process for being selected in the first place): this involves submitting to a full mind search. It's possible you could be inbetween mind searches, and it slipped out, but you could also revise into: you were expected to be another X in a long life of X's, but instead you've disappointed your parents severely by (running away to the city/hanging with floozies, working in bad occupation Y).

Sixchan, I think some form of rogue would be a great choice. I think you'd avoid invading niches too heavily if you were had both the face and dexterous elements, as nobody in the party quite has that down yet. Having invisibility through either Kal's character or through your own abilities is good.


It should be noted that you're strong on manipulation and magic, middling on intrusion and stealth, and absolutely poor on combat and healing. Being poor on combat is acceptable: while groups of 5th level journalists can easily take groups of city guards: it tends to attract a lot of attention, and specifically the attention of the elite group of guards, who are beyond your capabilities. That said, you are in a very conflictual job.

Being poor on healing is a bit more dangerous, but you can compensate with magic items.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 16, 2003)

By the way, DE, have you thought about psywarrior? It might be a good fit, and you still gets lots of stuff to play with.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 16, 2003)

hmmm.   I actually hadn't thought about the Psiwarrior angle - how about multiclassed Psion/Psiwarrior?

Also, I think I like your suggestion regarding the S.O. as a background element.  I seriously doubt that it would be possible to find a player who would want the role, so would a npc who isn't part of the team but in some kind of attached position (hey, we have to work _for_ someone, and there's gotta be other people who work for said someone) be a possible connection?  It would add another layer of motivation/complexity to my character to be involved with someone else in the Journalism business... 

Finally, how about I amend the angle regarding his parents so that they don't know what he's actually doing, and he's trying to keep them from finding out what he's doing with himself these days?  Perhaps they'll get desperate enough to hire a bounty hunter to find him and "politely" encourage him to go back to law school?  

Ahh, this is getting more fun all the time!!!


----------



## anonystu (Mar 16, 2003)

Your parents would surely send a bounty hunter after you, because no sane dwarf would go on a floating rock!

You could also take this away from the dwarf angle, and go more in a human/vagrant nobility angle, in which your family is influential, but you've been sort of cast out, or black sheepized, or are living a double life. You've got your girlfriend (either a current PC if anybody wishes to volunteer, or more likely, a NPC out of the loop, who we can PC in the future with a new player). You can pull this in either a "I'm a noble, and a spy on my own kind" way, or a "I renounced my family, and am living the dangerous life, and they want me back".

Multiclassing: whatever you like, sir.

House rules: Skill Focus: +3 to one, or +2/+2 to two related, yada, yada, yada.

If people want even more skill focus style feats, let me know.

Feats: Psychic Inquisitor: beyond broken (I can explain if needbe). Three options:

a) We drop it, and it's ugly duckling little brother, Psychoanalyst.

b) We rework it into something a bit more mild.

c) You accept that in a world with Psychic Inquisitor, Conceal Thoughts is valued as the readily available counterspell to it. This doesn't mean everybody will have it, but you're likely to not be able to use it against certain kinds of people.

By the way, it should be noted that your free amulet is protection against scrying, as per nondetection, and nothing more. Any more magical protection is on you.

In addition, it's part of what you know that important people tend to have detect magic spells up as alarm systems: government agencies and really important people usually go a few steps further, with dispel magics, anti-magic zones, and zones of true seeing.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 16, 2003)

Okay, I think I'll go with the Sorceror/Rogue.  Invisible on my own requires level 4 in Sorceror, so a Sor4/Rog1 is probably the way to go.

Oh, and if DE doesn't go a dwarf (or a gnome), then I'm willing to be his girlfriend (dwarves are icky).


----------



## anonystu (Mar 16, 2003)

Or notably, just a ring of invisibility away.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 16, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *Or notably, just a ring of invisibility away. *




Hmm...good point.  Maybe a Sor2/Rog3, then...


----------



## Jarval (Mar 16, 2003)

I've put together some stats for my character.  I'm working on personality and background, but this should give people an idea of where I'm heading.  I've also inclued an new 0-level power and an item of equipment for you to OK.


*Justin Hacksmith*
*Human Level 5 Telepath, Chaotic Good*

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 18 (+4) (including _Cloak of Charisma +2_)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Melee: +3 [+2 BAB, +1 STR]
Ranged: +4 [+2 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 34 [4 + ? + ? + ? + ? (levels) + 5 (CON)]
Armor Class: 16 [10 + 4 (Inertial Armor) + 2 (DEX)]
Initiative: +2 (+2 DEX)
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Unarmed strike (+3 to hit, 1d3+1 subdual dmg)
or Brass knuckles (+3 to hit, 1d3+2 dmg)
or Dagger (+6 Melee, +8 Ranged, 1d4+1 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: Inertial Armor (+4 AC)
Weapons: Dagger (1d4+2 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +2 [+1 base, +1 CON]
Ref: +3 [+1 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +2 [+4 base, +0 WIS]


*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Psion)
Inertial Armor (1st level feat)
Improved Unarmed Strike (bonus human feat)
Craft Universal Item (3rd level feat)


*Skills:*
Bluff +12 (8 ranks, +4 CHA)
Concentration +9 (8 ranks, +1 CON)
Craft (caligraphy) +8 (4 ranks, +2 INT, +2 Psicrystal)
Forgery +6 (4 ranks, +2 INT)
Gather Information +12 (8 ranks, +4 CHA)
Listen +0 (0 ranks, +0 WIS)
Psicraft +10 (8 ranks, +2 INT)
Sense Motive +18 (8 ranks, +10 _Third Eye_)
Spot +0 (0 ranks, +0 WIS)


*Languages:*
Common, 2 others.


*Special Abilities:*
Bonus feat at 1st level.
+1 Skill Point per level.
Favored Class: Any.


*Psionic Powers:*
Power Points/day: 15 (10 for level, 5 bonus)
Free Talents/day: 8 (8 for level)
Powers Known: 3+d/2+d/1+d
Lvl 0 = Burst (DEX), Far Hand (CON), Miss Jones, could you make a note of this? (INT), Telempathic Projection (CHA)
Lvl 1 = Charm Person (CHA), Lesser Body Adjustment (ST), Lesser Mindlink (CHA)
Lvl 2 = Detect Thoughts (CHA), Suggestion (CHA).

*Displays:*
Auditory (Au): The sound of rustling paperwork
Material (Ma): Ink smudges appear at random locations on Justin.  These fade after 1 round.
Mental (Me): Half a dozen voices, all shouting instructions at the same time.
Olfactory (Ol): The smell of printer's ink.
Visual (Vi): Flames appear to burn under Jansson's skin in a rather unnerving fashion

*Psychic Combat:*
Attack Modes: Ego Whip (DEX), Mind Blast (CHA), Mind Thrust (INT).
Defense Modes: Empty Mind, Intellect Fortress, Mind Thrust, Thought Shield.


*Equipment:*
Wearing / Carrying
- Scholar's Clothes
- Brass Knuckles
- Dagger
- _Amulet of Protection from Scrying_
- _Cloak of Charisma +2_
- _Hat of Disguise_
- 2 _Psi tattoos of Lesser Body Adjustment_
- _Third Eye (Perceive)_

Total Weight Carried:  lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  10,100
Next Level: 15,000


Justin Hacksmith is a rather tousled young man, with a permanent, vaguely harassed expression.  He's a pleasant person to be around... most of the time.  When a deadline draws close, he turn into an irritable, hard drinking monster.

Justin isn't particually charming or witty, but people tend to like him.  More than that, if he suggests a course of action, as often as not, people will follow his ideas without a second thought.


---------------


*Miss Jones, could you make a note of this?*
Telepathy (Cha)
Level: Psion 0
Display: Ma
Manifestation Time: 1 action
Range: Personal
Effect: Creation of a sheet of paper
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: None
Power Resistance: No
Power Points: 1
This power records anything spoken by the manifester onto suitable writing surface (notebook, sheet of paper, foot high blood red letters on the wall...).  Colour, typeface and point size are all set by the manifester.


*Brass Knuckles*
These pieces of molded metal fit over the outside of a character’s fingers and allow him or her to deal lethal damage with an unarmed strike instead of nonlethal damage. A strike with brass knuckles is otherwise considered an unarmed attack.  _(Taken from d20 Modern.)_


----------



## anonystu (Mar 16, 2003)

Looks fine statwise, and new talent/itemwise. I'd consider Clairaudience/clairvoyence, and maybe push off suggestion to a dorje for now. (since you've got the money, and it's a good weapon of last resort, no pp spell, and the bard has it too). Your choice, however.

HP: (1/2 max) +1, or 3 per level for you.

I just want to note that you still have a lot of money left over: the hat of disguise and amulet of protection from scrying are free.


--stu


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 16, 2003)

Selprin "Sel" Rineron  Rog4/Sor1/I.RodMstr1
Age: 19
Eyes: Gray
Hair: Light Brown

*STATS:*
STR 08 (-1)
DEX 17 (+3)
CON 10 (+0)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 16 (+3)

*IMPORTANT NUMBERS:*
BAB: +4
  Melee: +3
  Range: +7
FORT: +1
REFX: +9
WILL: +3
AC: 15
HP: 24
INIT: +3

*SKILLS:* (Ranks/Total)
Knowledge (Arcana) (1/3)
Proffesion (Jeweler) (6/6)
Craft (Jewelery) (6/8)
Diplomacy (6/13)
Disable Device (6/8)
Disguise (6/11)
Appraise (6/8)
Bluff (6/9)
Move Silently (6/19) (+10, armour)
Hide (6/19) (+10, cloak)
Open Locks (6/9)
Intimidate (6/11)
Sense Motive (6/6)
Balance (9/12)
Jump (0/29) (+30, ring)

*FEATS:*
Point Blank Shot, Dodge, Quick Draw, Weapon Finesse (Immovable Rod)

*SPECIAL STUFF:*
Sneak Attack +2d6
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge
Rod Acrobatics

*LANGUAGES:*
Common, Elven, Draconic

*SPELLS:*
0th (5/day): Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Light
1st (3/day): Spider Climb, Ventriloquism

*EQUIPMENT:*
Hat of Disguise (free)
Amulet of Anti-Scry (free)
Ring of Disguise (1,000)
Ring of Jumping (2,000)
4 Signet Rings of different designs (20)
Cloak of Elvenkind (2,000)

Immovable Rod (7,500)
Hand Crossbow +1 (2,500)
Silent Leather Armour +1 (4,160)

Magnifying Glass (100)
Thieves' Tools, Masterwork (100)
Disguise Kit (55)
Artisan's Tools, Masterwork (55)

510 GP
TOTAL: 20,000 Gold

*Background:*
Selprin Rineron ("Sel" to her friends) was always a well-liked and friendly person in her youth. She enjoyed both the academic and practical sides of learning, particularly in the study of the Arcane and in metalworking.  
She took an interest in archery, where she developed hand-eye coordination skills, and in children's games like mage ball, which helped with her agility.  She also enjoyed Hide and Seek.  [rog1]
Her parents, who were mages with both money and some political power (being part of the ruling party at that time, the blues), had believed since she was a small child that Selprin would become a very talented wizard, but as she aged it became obvious that her magical ability didn't come from books.  Once she gained control of her powers as a sorceror, Selprin was more free to focus on things other than books. [Sor1] In her teenage years, she felt confined by her parents, who had conservative viewpoints on what a young lady should do, and became very adept at escaping from the house without being seen. [Rog1] 
When she was 16, a friend of hers--the son of another two Blue mages--was kidnapped.  The party had forbidden the entire party, even the parents, from paying the ransom, as it would only likely be used to fund campaigning by the Reds.  Unwilling to lose her friend, Sel began robbing the houses of well-to-do mages, making sure to take only a little each time, to ease her concious.  She gained a reputation thanks to the Float (who named her the 'Floating Cat'), but was luckily (for her) never caught by them or ayone else.  Eventually, she had enough money to pay the ransom, and freed her friend, though she was careful to ensure that not even he knew what she had done. [Rog2]  
She wiped the slate clean, and put the entire thing behind her, and went back to her true love, jewelry.  She made many rings, bracelets and necklaces as a child, slowly improving her skills each time.
She grew older, and eventually left home.  Before she left, she was given an old heirloom: an immovable rod.  In her spare time, she played around with it, learning various tricks, and finding out its use as a weapon. [RodMstr1]
She got a job with a close friend who also provided her with accomodation; a Jeweler.  Her powers as a sorceror only helped her in her job; mainly with cantrips to help repair damaged things that were brought in with repairs.
Just recently, a high-up official came in to have a ring made for himself, presumably so that he could enchant it later.  Known as one of the most tyrannical and evil members of the government, when a thief approached her looking to find out the specifics of when the mage would be picking up this ring one nights as she was walking home, she gladly told him.  As he went to walk away, she called him back over and whispered of the safest entrance into his house, as she had used it many years ago herself for the same purpose.  Triumphant, the 'thief' revealed his true identity: The Journalist who had finnaly found the Floating Cat.  As he tried to force an interview out of her, the guards arrived.  Before they could be caught, he led her along several dark alleys, successfully evading the law.
And so she was introduced to the Daily Float, where she is the new-girl, and still learning the ropes, but respected for her now well known ability to not be seen.

*Background Feats:*
Hunting: A young un-named wizard who has been spotted on the night streets dressed in _green_.  Wants an interview if he hasn't been caught and killed yet. (1)
Secret Identity: Journalist/Jeweller (3)


----------



## Jarval (Mar 16, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *Looks fine statwise, and new talent/itemwise. I'd consider Clairaudience/clairvoyence, and maybe push off suggestion to a dorje for now. (since you've got the money, and it's a good weapon of last resort, no pp spell, and the bard has it too). Your choice, however.
> 
> HP: (1/2 max) +1, or 3 per level for you.
> 
> I just want to note that you still have a lot of money left over: the hat of disguise and amulet of protection from scrying are free.*




Glad you like the new talent   Good idea on the Clairaudience-Suggestion switch.  If Argent is taking Suggestion, there's no point in having too much duplication of abilities.

I've still got around 13,000 gp left, IIRC.  I'm just debating how to spend all that loot


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 16, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Glad you like the new talent   Good idea on the Clairaudience-Suggestion switch.  If Argent is taking Suggestion, there's no point in having too much duplication of abilities.
> 
> I've still got around 13,000 gp left, IIRC.  I'm just debating how to spend all that loot  *



What are you playing? Another Journalist or something else? I may still change my character. Stil a journalist if you are not one but may still go cleric.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 16, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *What are you playing? Another Journalist or something else? I may still change my character. Stil a journalist if you are not one but may still go cleric. *




My character is a harassed copy-editor.  He's the guy that knocks your stories into printable shape by a deadline   He's also working on a telepathic printing system, although early trials have been less than successful...

I'll not make a firm decision on Suggestion until I see your spell list.  Like I said, we don't want too much overlap in our spells/powers.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My character is a harassed copy-editor.  He's the guy that knocks your stories into printable shape by a deadline   He's also working on a telepathic printing system, although early trials have been less than successful...
> 
> I'll not make a firm decision on Suggestion until I see your spell list.  Like I said, we don't want too much overlap in our spells/powers. *



Unfortunatly there is way too much already. I'll change mine to something different so we don't have so many overlapping skills. give me a day to think.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 17, 2003)

Re: Argent/ Jarval

You two may work this out any way you like, of course, and my suggestions should be taken as nothing more than ideas being tossed out.

I think that having a journalist/copy-editor dynamic is cool, and should be preserved in some fashion or another, but that both niche protection and creating an interesting dynamic are important.

I also think that a good way to preserve this, yet retain interesting powers goes something like this: Argent continues in his bard character, with I'm guessing, a fast, loose, fun character. Jarval, if it's interesting to you (I already know you spent some time grokking up stuff), consider going a cleric of Knowledge. There, you play the straight man to his playboy: it matters to you, stuff like getting the facts straight, you're detail oriented, maybe, a bit staid, serious, definitely over-stressed, definitely wondering why you're god chose to put you with this lot.

In addition, from a powers side, you get a raft of interesting things to do, (and since you took the knowledge domain, you get a bunch of interesting spy spells as domains) and you can fight pretty well to boot.

I like this, and I feel it's a good dynamic to set up. The final word rests with you, Jarval.

Sixchan, you get your own special post!


----------



## anonystu (Mar 17, 2003)

Background first, mechanics later.

You should, as I've said before, take these as only suggestions: if my ideas take your character in directions you don't like, then please, tell me so. I don't take offense at people rejecting ideas. Revise, take, or ignore as you like, but these are my flights of fancy for the day.

Let's put your social class as fairly well-to-do/minor noble status: you've lived on the City all your life, and your parents are two well-meaning wizards for the Blues (currently the ruling party). You were, as you suspected, expected to be a great and noble wizard, but you never just got the hang of all those weird sounding words, and instead, spent more of your time running around and getting into trouble (rogue 1). You then developed your powers in your early teens (rog 1/sor 1), but while your parents were happy to hire you a tutor to learn how to control your powers better, it didn't quite interest you as much as your interest in crafting jewelry.

While crafting got you so far, your parents just couldn't afford (and really didn't want) to support your habit, and so, you used some of your other talents, to break into people's houses and some stores, and steal precious jewelry. You've picked your targets carefully: picking people only from the Reds, people who seemed like bad eggs etc. You were actually making quite a bit of a name for yourself: there's a few stories about you in the Daily Float, actually. 

I'm thinking that your hook in could work something like this (and might be interesting to play as a flashback sometime): on one of your jobs, you were just about to get the jewlery, when the lights switched on, and a small team of journalists were there, asking if you would care to give an interview. Before you could so much as consider, the City Guard showed up in force. The battle was not pretty at all, but you and one of the journalists (DE's character, if he wishes to go along with this, and maybe the budding romance idea), escaped out, mainly thanks to you and your skills not only with breaking and entering, but with the very quick leaving as well, and convinced you, and his editor, to sign you up on the Float. You've only done some very minor work so far with this new team, and are very much the new girl.

I see a lot of other directions that look interesting: maybe you own (or want to own) your own jewelry store, etc.

Some of the segues in there are loose: I'll leave you to fill it in, personalize it, if you like it.

Mechanics: (again, this is just someone who likes to wonk with rules occasionally)

So, first, impeccable choice of magic items: anybody who takes an immovable rod just makes my day. So, in case you've never seen master-of-arms, let me note that there is an immovable-rod weapon master prestige class (which you'd be able to take at 6th level, if you took 8 ranks of balance now and also quick draw as a feat), which contains all sorts of cool tricks (like being able to use it as a free action, using it and acrobatics to basically move in any direction you like, sticking it into someone's armor, where they can't reach the button, then activating it, using it to trip people, and all sorts of cool things). If you're interested, then let me know and I can send you the write up. The immovable rod, as a weapon, is d6, simple bludgeoning, 20/x2, medium size, and can be enchanted as any normal weapon can. (just add 2000 for the 1st plus, and so on).

Secondly, if you like this sort of revision of the concept, then rog4/sor1 probably makes a little more sense, you don't really get much with sor until 4th level, which is a while off, and you still get cool spells at 1st. If you're thinking of going into a prestige class soon like Immovable Rod Master, or Thief-Acrobat, then it's probably better to do rog3 (1st)/sor1/ftr1 (which could get you shot on the run now). If you decide to keep the dodge/mobility feat chain, since we're not going to be using battlemaps (and so those feats becomes less valuable), I'll give you the spycraft version of dodge: +2 AC to any one enemy, or +1 AC to all enemies. Or you might consider other feat chains, or just a random mix of stuff, like improved init, quick draw, weapon finesse (immovable rod), dodge  or some of the stealthy feats from song and silence.

Spells: Ventriloquism is a good choice, but alarm is something that can easily be shunted off to a scroll or two, or a wand. Maybe, if you like this character revision, something like sleep, or feather fall, or spider climb (slippers of spider climb are also a good magic item to consider)? I'd also probably sub out ray of frost for daze, fits more with character, and  more useful.

If you would like a ring of invisibility, but just can't pay the 20,000 gp, consider a x/per day ring of invisibility: 4,000 for 1/day, 8,000 for 2/day and so on.


Hmm. What do you think of all this? (remember, honesty first)


----------



## anonystu (Mar 17, 2003)

Note, finally, from your character's point of view, journalism may just be a good excuse to have access to even more fine jewelry.

Anyway, I think we're building up a good sort of dynamic between DE and Sixchan, and Argent and Jarval will have a strong tie, so we need to link these two groups together: this will become more clear with more characters around, but this is something to keep in mind. 

Kal, you still there? I think we've still kept the straight wizard niche open for you.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 17, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *Background first, mechanics later.
> 
> You should, as I've said before, take these as only suggestions: if my ideas take your character in directions you don't like, then please, tell me so. I don't take offense at people rejecting ideas. Revise, take, or ignore as you like, but these are my flights of fancy for the day.*




Okay, sure. 

Note: Anytime the word 'cool' pops up, it means I'm using the idea.



> *Let's put your social class as fairly well-to-do/minor noble status: you've lived on the City all your life, and your parents are two well-meaning wizards for the Blues (currently the ruling party).*



Cool.



> *You were, as you suspected, expected to be a great and noble wizard, but you never just got the hang of all those weird sounding words, and instead, spent more of your time running around and getting into trouble (rogue 1).*



Hmm...I had her down as a sorceror to start, and Rogue second...it would give me more skill points, though...



> *You then developed your powers in your early teens (rog 1/sor 1), but while your parents were happy to hire you a tutor to learn how to control your powers better, it didn't quite interest you as much as your interest in crafting jewelry.*



As I recall, Sorcerors don't benefit so much from other sorcerors, but its certainly possible...



> *While crafting got you so far, your parents just couldn't afford (and really didn't want) to support your habit, and so, you used some of your other talents, to break into people's houses and some stores, and steal precious jewelry.*



Ooo...don't like this bit.  Seems a little too...low for the personality I had in mind.



> *You've picked your targets carefully: picking people only from the Reds, people who seemed like bad eggs etc. You were actually making quite a bit of a name for yourself: there's a few stories about you in the Daily Float, actually. *



Although _this_ bit appeals.



> *I'm thinking that your hook in could work something like this (and might be interesting to play as a flashback sometime): on one of your jobs, you were just about to get the jewlery, when the lights switched on, and a small team of journalists were there, asking if you would care to give an interview.*



Well, if I go with the above idea, definitely cool.



> *Before you could so much as consider, the City Guard showed up in force. The battle was not pretty at all, but you and one of the journalists (DE's character, if he wishes to go along with this, and maybe the budding romance idea), escaped out, mainly thanks to you and your skills not only with breaking and entering, but with the very quick leaving as well, and convinced you, and his editor, to sign you up on the Float.*



Also conditionally cool.



> *You've only done some very minor work so far with this new team, and are very much the new girl.*



Cool, but what I was thinking was that she had been around a few years and picked up her levels in Rogue working for the Float.



> *I see a lot of other directions that look interesting: maybe you own (or want to own) your own jewelry store, etc.*



Hmm...I was thinking along the lines of helping to run the store, since she is a little young to have her own shop...



> *Some of the segues in there are loose: I'll leave you to fill it in, personalize it, if you like it.*



Well, I'll consider everything.



> *Mechanics: (again, this is just someone who likes to wonk with rules occasionally)
> 
> So, first, impeccable choice of magic items: anybody who takes an immovable rod just makes my day. So, in case you've never seen master-of-arms, let me note that there is an immovable-rod weapon master prestige class (which you'd be able to take at 6th level, if you took 8 ranks of balance now and also quick draw as a feat), which contains all sorts of cool tricks (like being able to use it as a free action, using it and acrobatics to basically move in any direction you like, sticking it into someone's armor, where they can't reach the button, then activating it, using it to trip people, and all sorts of cool things). If you're interested, then let me know and I can send you the write up. The immovable rod, as a weapon, is d6, simple bludgeoning, 20/x2, medium size, and can be enchanted as any normal weapon can. (just add 2000 for the 1st plus, and so on).*



I personally was planning to use it with the ring of jumping to hide in mid-air.  Jump as high as possible, activate the rod, and as long as the guards don't look up...
But, it sounds cool.  I'll think about it.  Sed me the writeup and I'll look at it.  My E-Mail should be in my profile.



> *Secondly, if you like this sort of revision of the concept, then rog4/sor1 probably makes a little more sense, you don't really get much with sor until 4th level, which is a while off, and you still get cool spells at 1st.*



I was planning on going sor2/rog3, and then putting my next two levels in sorceror to get 2nd level spells, but maybe you're right...cool.



> *If you're thinking of going into a prestige class soon like Immovable Rod Master, or Thief-Acrobat, then it's probably better to do rog3 (1st)/sor1/ftr1 (which could get you shot on the run now).*



Don't like the fighter level.  Even less with an 8 strength.  I was considering Arcane Trickster as a future PrC.



> *If you decide to keep the dodge/mobility feat chain, since we're not going to be using battlemaps (and so those feats becomes less valuable), I'll give you the spycraft version of dodge: +2 AC to any one enemy, or +1 AC to all enemies. Or you might consider other feat chains, or just a random mix of stuff, like improved init, quick draw, weapon finesse (immovable rod), dodge  or some of the stealthy feats from song and silence.*



I'll change them.  I'm sure I can find something.



> *Spells: Ventriloquism is a good choice, but alarm is something that can easily be shunted off to a scroll or two, or a wand. Maybe, if you like this character revision, something like sleep, or feather fall, or spider climb (slippers of spider climb are also a good magic item to consider)? I'd also probably sub out ray of frost for daze, fits more with character, and  more useful.*



Yeah, a wand of Alarm might be better, I was planning on putting alarms in the corridors of the rooms we'd be in for some time...



> *If you would like a ring of invisibility, but just can't pay the 20,000 gp, consider a x/per day ring of invisibility: 4,000 for 1/day, 8,000 for 2/day and so on.*



Might do this.  I'm sure I can drop something else to get the money...



> *Hmm. What do you think of all this? (remember, honesty first) *



Some good, some bad.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 17, 2003)

Work is busy, so brief is the word of the day. 

Sorceror training: you're right, that sorcerors generally don't have much to say to each other, but it's still possible to use others: wihle wizard school focuses on how you do each step to create desired effect X, sorceror tutors focus more on: well, that didn't quite come out right, try and curve the ray of frost next time to hat the target, not the cat.  Sort of a combination motivator/art critic kind of deal. Also, tutors can be valuable in learning how to control and push larger amounts of energy around, although this is still hit or miss. It can be awfully frustrating, although it could be helpful, especially if someone will works with nearly the same paradigm, effort as you do. 
--

Robber Robble: You're right, the cat burglar thing does seem sort of forced: I realized it didn't mesh well, but just threw it out in case it hit a different part of it.

You could, if you like this aspect:


> You've picked your targets carefully: picking people only from the Reds, people who seemed like bad eggs etc. You were actually making quite a bit of a name for yourself: there's a few stories about you in the Daily Float, actually.




go more in the vigilante route (cape optional): it's got a good feel to it, it makes you quite newsworthy, and would make you a logical fit to be snatched up by the Float. You maybe edit your parents into wizard/adventurers, and you just wanted to do right by them. You haven't told them about your hobbies, and they're maybe a little bit worried by all the time you spend out and about.

Having a few years experience under your belt: sure, although few probably means 2-4. It's up to you whether you've been in this team long or not.

Run the store: maybe your parents have retired, and this is their business? It could easily be a cover operation for the Daily Float as well.

Immovable Rod Master: I'll send it tonight.

Arcane Trickster: I know. Such a tempting prestige class, but alas, it's 9th level minimum, and while advancement will be rapid, it'll be a while before you are 9th.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 17, 2003)

More general logistics things:

Wands: When crafting, they come full at 50 charges, but if you're buying them, you can get them with roughly 10,20,30,40, or 50 charges (at 1/5,2/5,3/5,4/5,or full price). The roughly part means that it's unknown to you exactly how many charges are left.

This makes it more viable to buy wands here and there for spellcasters.

I'm also considering bumping everybody to sixth: while advancement, as mentioned just a sec ago, will be rapid, this is a PbP, and so the pace is naturally slow. I find it occasionally annoying that I play so many low-level characters, and not enough of the juicy mid-levels, so 6th level makes everything even juicier for all of you. This is however, your choice.

This is all, of course, just a flimsy excuse to get Sixchan to Immovable Rod Weapon Master, but I think all of you get interesting things at 6th

Everybody fine with how this is shaping up so far, the feel of it? How I'm handling character generation (I'm a bit hands-on with characters, as you might have told). If there's anything bothering you, let me know.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 17, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *I think that having a journalist/copy-editor dynamic is cool, and should be preserved in some fashion or another, but that both niche protection and creating an interesting dynamic are important.
> 
> I also think that a good way to preserve this, yet retain interesting powers goes something like this: Argent continues in his bard character, with I'm guessing, a fast, loose, fun character. Jarval, if it's interesting to you (I already know you spent some time grokking up stuff), consider going a cleric of Knowledge. There, you play the straight man to his playboy: it matters to you, stuff like getting the facts straight, you're detail oriented, maybe, a bit staid, serious, definitely over-stressed, definitely wondering why you're god chose to put you with this lot.*




Hmm, seems like a good idea. It fits the character better, and throws in some healing magic, which is always handy.  I'll take it   I'll go work up some new stats, and change my background around a bit.

As far as levels go, I'd prefer 6th, just for the extra nifty widgets you get.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 17, 2003)

Do you want to deal with the Leadership feat?  I'd quite like to have a sub-editor (cohort) for my character to land last minute deadlines on


----------



## anonystu (Mar 18, 2003)

Let's see how Argent's character progresses before we introduce a new character into the system. Also, it will be very possible to use background feats (waiting till everybody's got a character), to have contacts who can help you out.

As to actually having a cohort to trundle around with you: I'm fine roleplaying your cohort, although we'll have to work for a good dynamic.

Glad you like the cleric idea.

Argent, Kal, DE - can you get back with your current thoughts by tomorrow?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2003)

May I introduce ... *Bambie Doe ace reporter* 

I'll have her fully fleshed out by the morning. but kept the bard 5 .


----------



## anonystu (Mar 18, 2003)

<grin> Obviously a psuedonym to increase her stature among the serious, intellectual readership of the Float.

--stu, who notes bard 6.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2003)

*Bambi!*

Bambi Doe
Rogue level 6, Chaotic good.
Str: 10, Dex: 12, Con: 10, Int: 14, Wis: 15, Cha: 16*
*= +1 for 4th level AKA the boob job.
BAB: +4, Fort: +2, Ref: +6, Will: +7
Hits: 26, AC: 13

Skills:
Bluff: +12
Intimidate: +12
Diplomacy: +16
Gather Information: +14
Perform/ Oration: +12
Sense Motive: +11
Profession/Journalist: +11
Use Magic device: +11
Disable device: +11
Hide: +10

Sneak attack: +3d6
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge: can’t be flanked, Dex to ac

Feats: 
Persuasive: +2 bluff/intimidate
Trustworthy: +2 diplomacy/gather info
Alluring: +2 diplomacy, +2 to save DC for all mind-affecting/language dependent spells.
Strong Will.

Magic items:
Shoes of Disguise
Brooch of Non-Detection
Earrings of mind shielding
Scarf of Charisma +2
+2 Bracelets of defense
Heward’s handy handbag (every girl needs one of these.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2003)

*Mage Ball*

A non-deadly game of magicaly powered dodge ball.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 18, 2003)

6th level is go.

I think this is a fine start: let me go through my usual suggestions, in the same way, background first, mechanics later.

So, there isn't TV: it's just too magically expensive to do. There aren't really legitimate journalism professions either: they all lead to death in the eyes of the law.

However, this restructures pretty nicely into: Bambi traveled to the City to try to become a politician's handler, or campaign advisor, or secretary, or even a politician herself, but scandals unfolded with her involvement with the Mage Ball team, and if there's anything worse than a public figure who sleeps around, it's a public figure who sleeps around, isn't available, and has a ridiculously strong guy as a boyfriend.

The Daily Float approached her, to be a very minor sports reporter, given her intimate knowledge of the sport. She's had a number of setbacks, controversies, blown stories, but has managed to survive long enough to be promoted to the city beat. Her editor (more about him when we get into the game), was the one who recommended the magical augmentation, and the general playing up of her talents. She's been with her copy editor for a few years now, and while they have very different approaches to getting things done, and quite the number of extremely loud arguments, it seems to work. Mostly.

This is of course, just a suggestion: how you two play your relationship together is up to you.

Sound good?

Mechanics:

hp: 4*5 + 6 = 26

Feats: You might want to consider quick draw instead of weapon finesse (which only grants you a +1). While the handy handbag lets you retrieve your weapon as a free action, it's still a move-equivalent to use it. Maybe quick draw + improved initiative. Maybe expertise/improved disarm/snatch weapon (pick up weapons you disarm as a free action, rather than letting them fall).

In addition, consider the feat chain of:
Persuasive: +2 bluff/intimidate
Trustworthy: +2 diplomacy/gather info
Alluring (prereq persuasive, trustworthy): +2 diplomacy, +2 to save DC for all mind-affecting/language dependent spells.


In any case, overall I like: I feel like it's a good fit, and will be lots of fun! Thanks.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 18, 2003)

Even though it's medium sized, is the Immovable rod Weapon Finessable like the Rapier?

I edited the background (incorporating many of your suggestions in a way that I felt fitted the character), and changed the levels, updating to 6th and taking the Immovable-Rod Master.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 18, 2003)

The background's fine in this iteration. I like the way you've taken this: you should probably, when we get to taking background feats, consider having enemies, or people with long-standing grudges.

We can fill in some more of the details with flashbacks if need be, but cool. This is pretty much all set.


notes:
First: you need 8 ranks of balance to qualify for the prestige class. 

Secondly: You're only one tantalizing rank away from some neat synergies (5 ranks of bluff and 5 ranks of sense motive = +2 to diplomacy), and I'm sure there's some other ones as well I'm missing.

Weapon finessable immovable rod: it definitely seems like you're going to be using it in a dexterity-based way, so, I'll allow it. In exchange for that looseness, your dodge feat, is back to being a standard dodge (+1 AC for any one).


----------



## Jarval (Mar 18, 2003)

Justin's background so far.  I've keep things loose enough that any changes shouldn't be too difficult to make.  What do you all think?  (BTW, full stats are on the way)


Justin Hacksmith.  A man always short of time.  A man who is convinced his god is testing his faith, before sending him on to better things.  Because, that's the only way you could stay sane in this job.  Well, that or large quantities of whiskey...

In The City, cleric of the god of knowledge are not the most popular people around.  Most of the wizards have little time for religion, and many are suspicious of a group who's power lies around finding out secrets.  Career doors tend to get slammed in your face once people spot your holy symbol.  Fortunately, journalism welcomes these investigative skills that so many others shun.  Given his religious upbringing, it seemed the best option for Justin.  It was that or sweeping the temple floor, and he's never been much good with a broom.

Justin's been with The Daily Float for three years now, a long time in such a dangerous business.  He's been promoted a few times, and is currently working as a copy-editor.  He's partnered with Bambi Doe, one of the "up and coming new reporters", and does his best to keep both himself and Bambi alive.  While he'd never admit it, he's very fond of the reporter, and goes out of his way trying to keep her safe, and knock her scrawled notebooks into printable form.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 18, 2003)

My character, Justin Hacksmith, at his current stage of development.  I've left the background fairly vague at the moment, so any changes we make don't involve too much rewriting.  I've still got to sort out my spell selection, and buy more gear, but this should give people a good idea of my character.


*Justin Hacksmith*
*Human Level 6 Cleric (Knowledge), Neutral Good*

STR 10
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 10
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 19 (+4) (including _Periapt of Wisdom +2_)
CHA 12 (+1)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Melee: +4 [+4 BAB]
Ranged: +6 [+4 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 33 [8 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 5 (levels)]
Armor Class: 12 [10 +  (Armor) + 2 (DEX)]
Initiative: +2 (+2 DEX)
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Unarmed strike (+3 to hit, 1d3 subdual dmg)
or Brass knuckles (+3 to hit, 1d3 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor:
Weapons: Unarmed Strike (1d3 dmg, Crit 20/x2)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +5 [+5 base]
Ref: +4 [+2 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +9 [+5 base, +4 WIS]


*Feats:*
Light Armor Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Medium Armor Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Heavy Armor Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Shield Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Alertness (1st level feat)
Improved Unarmed Strike (bonus human feat)
Dirty Fighting (3rd level feat)
Fists of Iron (6th level feat)


*Skills:*
Bluff +6 (5 ranks, +1 CHA)
Concentration +9 (9 ranks)
Craft (caligraphy) +11 (9 ranks, +2 INT)
Diplomacy +6 (5 ranks, +1 CHA)
Forgery +6 (4.5 ranks, +2 INT)
Heal +8 (4 ranks, +4 WIS)
Knowledge (religion) +6 (4 ranks, +2 INT)
Listen +6 (0 ranks, +4 WIS, +2 Alertness)
Spot +6 (0 ranks, +4 WIS, +2 Alertness)


*Languages:*
Common, 2 others.


*Special Abilities:*
Bonus feat at 1st level.
+1 Skill Point per level.
Favored Class: Any.
Turn Undead 4/day.


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 5/4+1/4+1/3+1
DCs: 14/15/16/17
Domains: Knowledge, Trickery.
Orisons:
Level 1:
Level 2:
Level 3:


*Equipment:*
Wearing / Carrying
- Scholar's Clothes
- Brass Knuckles
- _Amulet of Protection from Scrying_
- _Periapt of Wisdom +2_
- _Hat of Disguise_
- 16,000 gp (still a whole load of gear to buy...)

Total Weight Carried:  lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  10,100
Next Level: 15,000


Justin Hacksmith.  A man always short of time.  A man who is convinced his god is testing his faith, before sending him on to better things.  Because, that's the only way you could stay sane in this job.  Well, that or large quantities of whiskey...

In The City, cleric of the god of knowledge are not the most popular people around.  Most of the wizards have little time for religion, and many are suspicious of a group who's power lies around finding out secrets.  Career doors tend to get slammed in your face once people spot your holy symbol.  Fortunately, journalism welcomes these investigative skills that so many others shun.  Given his religious upbringing, it seemed the best option for Justin.  It was that or sweeping the temple floor, and he's never been much good with a broom.

Justin's been with The Daily Float for three years now, a long time in such a dangerous business.  He's been promoted a few times, and is currently working as a copy-editor.  He's partnered with Bambi Doe, one of the "up and coming new reporters", and does his best to keep both himself and Bambi alive.  While he'd never admit it, he's very fond of the reporter, and goes out of his way trying to keep her safe, and knock her scrawled notebooks into printable form.


---------------


*Miss Jones, could you make a note of this?*
Transmutation
Level: Brd 0, Clr 0, Sor/Wiz 0.
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Personal
Effect: Copys down spoken words
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: None
Power Resistance: No
Power Points: 1
This power records anything spoken by the caster onto suitable writing surface (notebook, sheet of paper, foot high blood red letters on the wall...).  Colour, typeface and point size are all set by the caster.


*Brass Knuckles*
These pieces of molded metal fit over the outside of a character’s fingers and allow him or her to deal lethal damage with an unarmed strike instead of nonlethal damage. A strike with brass knuckles is otherwise considered an unarmed attack.  _(Taken from d20 Modern.)_


----------



## anonystu (Mar 19, 2003)

Great! I'm happy with how this character turned out: feel free to fill in details about your god, and any npc's you want hanging around, or if you like, I can come up with stuff. You've got a good cover set up, as well as the cleric organization being an obvious feeder for the Float.

Feats: since magic items are so cheap nowadays, taking crafting feats may not turn out to be especially useful. If you want to add to the rough and tumble part of your image, consider adding dirty-fighting (+d4 damage on a full round unarmed attack), and fists of iron (+d4 3+Wis times a day), which would make you quite fearsome in a bar brawl (2d4+d3+1 base). The divine feats are also kind of nice to have. But I'll leave all that monkeying around to you. You should make sure you've updated all your stats: your BAB is now +4.

You might want to consider dropping the dagger: it's illegal to carry, and you don't have a good hiding place for it. (Sixchan, this is a good argument for not taking a rapier, Argent, of course, has a magical bag.).

This is shaping up pretty well. I'm just trying to find out whether DE and Kal are still interested, and if necessary, recruit another, but I like how this is heading. We'll probably start early next week.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 19, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *Feats: since magic items are so cheap nowadays, taking crafting feats may not turn out to be especially useful. If you want to add to the rough and tumble part of your image, consider adding dirty-fighting (+d4 damage on a full round unarmed attack), and fists of iron (+d4 3+Wis times a day), which would make you quite fearsome in a bar brawl (2d4+d3+1 base). The divine feats are also kind of nice to have. But I'll leave all that monkeying around to you.*




Good ideas on the feats.  I don't have access to S&F or DotF at the moment, so I'm a little unclear about the divine feats, but the unarmed fighting feats could come in handy (especially given the illegality of weapons).


*EDIT:*  I've give Justin the Dirty Fighting and Fists of Iron feats for the moment.  I've also removed his dagger and upped his BAB to +4.  Of course, should someone see fit to tell me what the divine feats do, I might change my selection...


----------



## anonystu (Mar 19, 2003)

Well, get yourself a heroforge excel spreadsheet (search google for it): it includes capsule descriptions of all the feats from the splat books. Quite handy.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey dere, everybody.



Sorry I've been absent... it's been a long and _very_ difficult few days for me.  I'll spare you the details.

I've got an email address in case anyone (particularly the DM) might need to contact me:  *taron_skyreaver@yahoo.com*

I've decided (based in significant part upon your suggestions) to change up quite a bit of what I was originally planning - most significantly, race.  I've decided to go with an elf instead of a dwarf; the dex bonus will make for a better nomad, and sixchan thinks dwarves are icky... *grins*

I'll have my character background, personality, and stat sheet posted pretty soon (all, of course, subject to improvement / alteration, and all subject to approval). 

I like the developments so far... the other characters look quite interesting.  I'm particularly happy about the bump up to 6th level; that way I can multiclass and still have 2nd level powers.  

Be back soon!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 19, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *6th level is go.
> 
> I think this is a fine start: let me go through my usual suggestions, in the same way, background first, mechanics later.
> 
> ...




These are all good ideas. I'll go with the political aspect. She was attached to a high profile politician who she was going to marry when the scandle hit. the politician still wants her dead and resurected as his undead love slave.

And I'm definately going with the last feat chain... very Bambi!
I'll have her reworked in a day or so.
I think we should create a new class or PRc for her 6th level... Cheap Ho.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 19, 2003)

Okay, I've edited again, and rearranged all the skills.  Swapped WFocus for WFinesse, and edited the background some more.

Normal Dodge is fine, though.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok, here's what I've got so far -

Eriel Sathaen was the son of a prominant elven family among the ranks of the Red mages.  His father was a powerful wizard who expected his son to follow in his footsteps, but alas Eriel proved to have no aptitude for wizardry, much to his family's chagrin.  In an effort to salvage some kind of presitige through their son, his parents sent him to law school, expecting him to become a skilled and reputible lawyer.  Eriel discovered a profound dislike for formalized law, however, and spent most of his time in school involved in athletics and sports, at which he generally excelled.  Unfortunately, as his academic achievements suffered, his family began to place increasing pressure on him to give up his 'pointless' athletic interests and devote himself to his studies.

It's uncertain how things would actually have progressed if not for the intervention of strange fate.  One day, Eriel simply disappeared from the University, without leaving behind much in the way of clues as to his absence.

Eriel himself doesn't really know what happened - to him, there is a blank period of several days that he has never been able to fill.  This was, in fact, just the first of many 'blackouts' that were to plague him in years to come.

Finding himself in a completely unknown environment several days later, Eriel's first thoughts were to find some way to get back to the university, before he got in real trouble.  However, before he was able to actually make any kind of contact with anyone, it occured to him that whatever had happened might just be his ticket out of an increasingly unsatisfying life.  He decided to try and go it alone, figuring whatever happened it couldn't be as bad as spending the rest of his life as a lawyer.

Over the next couple of years, Eriel worked various odd jobs on and off, frequently skimming the law's grey areas as he struggled to get by.  Every so often, he would be uprooted by another 'blackout' that would leave him missing a few days of memory.  One day, he woke up from the latest 'blackout' in the most unusual circumstance yet - the middle of a pitched battle between a rogue psion and a group of law enforcers.

When the dust cleared, the psion was the one still standing.  Taking Eriel with him, he explained a lot of things to the young elf - perhaps the most surprising of which was the fact that Eriel, himself, was a burgeoning psion.  The man who had taken him in - whose actual name Eriel never discovered, but who called himself Archiel - taught Eriel how to harness the power of his mind and trained him how to use his body and will in harmony.

Archiel was a friend of the Editor-in-Chief of the Daily Float, and gradually Eriel was introduced to the underworld of Journalism.  Finding a niche, he began to work off and on for the Float in various capacities as opportunities permitted.  Things continued along this vein for a couple of more years before disaster struck.

Eriel hadn't had a 'blackout' since the one that brought him to Archiel, and had begun to think that they were no longer a part of his life.  Unfortunately, he was mistaken.  One morning, he found himself coming to in Archiel's hidden sanctum - a place that he had never been to before.  The place was demolished, and Eriel quickly discovered his dying mentor by a safe.

Before Eriel could ask his mortally wounded friend anything, Archiel gave him a pouch.  He told his charge to take the pouch's contents to the Daily Float, and give them to Archiel's friend.  He also instructed Eriel to take the contents of the safe; in the event that the Mages' Enforcers caught up with him, they might just save his life.  Before he could impart any more information to the young elf, he died.

Equipped with a small stash of magical and psionic gear that had been in the safe, Eriel managed to reach the Float safely.  After turning over the pouch (whose contents Eriel never did discover), he was offered a full-time job with the Float, which he accepted. 

In the time since, Eriel has found his niche with the publication as a Photographer - his keen senses, psionic talents and natural aesthetic principles make him a natural.  He still has the occasional 'blackout', although they generally last only for a few hours anymore, and seldom upset the order of his life overly much.  Since meeting Selprin, he's slowly started to come out of his shell, brooding less and less and interacting with his team more and more.  Perhaps there's hope for him yet.

Eriel "Snapshot" Sathaen
Elven Psion (Nomad) 4, Psychic Warrior 2  (True Neutral)

Str 13 (+1)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 13 (+1)
Cha 10 (--) 


Combat Stats:
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Melee: +4 (+1 Str)
Ranged: +6 (+3 Dex)
Hit Dice: 4d4+4; 2d8+2 (~38 hp)
Armor Class: 17 (10 + 4 (Armor) + 3 (Dex))
Touch AC: 13 / Flat-footed: 14
Initiative: +3 (+3 Dex)
Movement Rate: 60 feet (Boots of Striding/Springing)
(80 feet with PP reserve >1)

Attacks per round:
Unarmed strike (+4 to hit, 1d3+1 subdual dmg)
Quarterstaff (+4 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg)
Short Bow (+6 Ranged to hit, 1d6 dmg)

Weapons and Armor:
Armor: Studded Leather of Landing +1 (+4 Armor)
Weapons: Quarterstaff (1d6 Blud., 20 x2 Crit); Shortbow (1d6 Pierc., 20 x3 Crit)

Saving Throws:
Fort: +5 (+3 base, +1 Con, +1 Resist. (Cloak))
Ref: +5 (+1 base, +3 Dex, + 1 Resist. (Cloak))
Will: +6 (+4 base, +1 Wis, +1 Resis. (Cloak))


Feats:
Alertness (1st)
Speed of Thought (Bonus Psychic Warrior)
Inner Strength (Bonus Psychic Warrior)
Inner Strength (3rd)
Mental Leap (6th)


Skills:
Balance +9 (5 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Synergy (Tumble), -1 armor)
Concentration +6 (5 ranks, +1 Con)
Escape Artist +8 (5 ranks, +3 Dex)
*Hide +17 (0 ranks, +3 Dex, +15 Skin of Chameleon, -1 armor)
Jump +23 (9 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Synergy (Tumble), +10 Boots, -1 armor)
Knowledge, Law +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge, Psionics +7 (5 ranks, +2 Int)
*Listen +5 (0 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 racial, +2 Alertness)
Psicraft +7 (5 ranks, +2 Int)
*Search +12 (0 ranks, +2 Int, +10 Third Eye)
*Spot +17 (0 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 racial, +2 Alertness, +2 Psycrystal, +10 Third Eye)
Tumble +10 (5 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Synergy (Jump))
(* indicates an untrained skill.)


Languages:
Common, Elven, +2

Special Abilities:
Elf abilities
Psycrystal (Observation)

Psionic Powers:
Power Points/day: 16 (3 Psychic War., 7 Psion, 3 Bonus, 3 I.S.)
Free Talents/day: 11 (4 Psychic War., 7 Psion)

Powers Known: 7/3/1
Lvl 0 = Burst, Catfall, Finger of Fire, Far Hand, Awareness*, Hover Field*, Memory Recall*

Lvl 1 = Spider Climb (Primary), Call Weaponry (Primary), Minor Creation

Lvl 2 = Knock (Primary)

Psychic Combat:
Attack Modes: Id Insinuation; Ego Whip; Mind Thrust; Psychic Crush; Mind Blast
Defense Modes: Mental Barrier; Intellect Fortress; Tower of Iron Will


Equipment:
Studded Leather of Landing +1 (PsiHB, 4,175gp)
Psychoactive Skin of the Chameleon (PsiHB, 4500gp)
Third Eye of Aware (PsiHB, 4000gp)
Boots of Striding/Springing (DMG, 2500gp)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (DMG, 1000gp)
Dorse of Astral Construct III, ~1/5 charges remaining (PsiHB, 3600gp)
Hat of Disguise
Brooch of Non-Detection
Quarterstaff

Total value: 19,275gp
Total Weight Carried: 26 lbs.
Encumberance: Light


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 20, 2003)

Sorry to do this D.E. but Boots of striding and springing were errated at a MUCH higher price.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 20, 2003)

Updated Bambi above. Set her up for a change into Holy liberator at 8th level. Notice the change from Bard to rogue!


----------



## anonystu (Mar 20, 2003)

DE:

I really like the character. I want to think some more about the details, and some of the hooks you've left dangling, but overall I'm very pleased with this. I'll touch on a few mechanics for everyone, then get back to you later on today with some background thought.

Mechanics:

Kalanyr will be joining us, he's just been very busy. His character will be around by Saturday.

We'll be starting sometime between monday and wednesday of next week, with a post/2 days as our minimum pace. I'll talk about my posting guideilnes when this draws more near, but basically, I'd like to concentrate on getting high-quality, descriptive posts rather than quantity. 

Sixchan: Any armor has to have an enhancement bonus of +1 before you can start enchanting it, so for 4,160, you can only get Shadow Leather +1, not Silent Shadow Leather. You can make up for this by taking boots of elvenkind or a cloak of elvenkind, and dropping the +1 from your immovable rod for now.

DE: Argent is in fact correct: boots of striding/springing are 6,000 gp. It's a cool ability that meshes well with your character, so you've got to save 3500 gp.


How can you do that? You can play a little on the dangerous side, and ditch the landing, which saves you all the money you need. Dropping the cloak saves you +1000, and I'll also allow you to downgrade an item: you could take a +5/+5 eye of aware for 1000 instead of 4000. Your choices.

My personal style meter says it would be oh so fun to sub out alertness and inner strength and instead take psionic charge and up the walls. Running on walls, jumping all over the place: what could possibly be better! You could then sub out spider climb for skate (110 ft base move, or 140ft downhill?), or expanded vision, or sense link, all of which seem useful.

DE and SixChan: it should be noted that edged projectile weapons are also illegal. It shouldn't be too hard to hide your hand crossbow (although hiding it means a move-equivalent to recover it), but your shortbow is a much bigger liability. I know you're already strapped for cash DE, but gloves of storing are nice for this kind of thing.

Next post (sometime around noon): backgrounds and hooks.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 20, 2003)

Or just right now, if that's fine too. I've thought about it some more, and have decided not to go with player-to-player feats per se: in it's place, just think about what you think of everybody else in the group. You can post this, or you can not, it's your choice, although it's good to help everybody else get into character. Part of this depends on your prior relationship: we'll work out exactly how long all of you have been working together in the past.

That said, we will have backgrounds. I'm going to use a slimmed down version of the Spycraft system. Basically, spycraft has you sacrifice skill points to take backgrounds, for which you get XP when they show up, or if your GM ignores them, you get a lot of XP for him being lazy. I don't like the min-max factor of this, and I also don't want to have you go back and redo your skills. Also, XP will be handled very capriciously, so I don't want to institute all these mechanics on how I give it out.

So, what's going to stay is the following: you should take 4 points of backgrounds, but take no more than 2 backgrounds. The point value of a background determines its severity, and the danger involved, such that one-three point hunted background means that the people who are hunting you are very dangerous and very interested in you indeed. 

You should think about these not just as establishing your history, but rather, you should think of them as what do you want to see in the game related to your character: this is the active part of your background, and it'll be really cool to see issues and backstory developed from your character. For example, DE, your background is really good as is, but I'd consider tweaking it to make some of the questions more unresolved: who killed your master? What was in that pouch?

What are the various types of backgrounds? I'll edit these later when I have my hands on the complete list, but feel free to make up your own, as they're mainly just categories. Also, feel free to use PC to PC backgrounds, although as with all backgrounds, subject to approval. Don't feel you have to spend a lot of time coming up with background if you don't want to: saying that these people are angry with you, or you owe these people money is probably enough for me to get whirling on.

It is also integral to note that backgrounds are not just descriptive, but conflictual: there has to be some sort of pressure it exerts.

Journalists are always on the wrong side of the law: taking a background like Hunted means that you specifically have been targeted by the law. Similarly, journalists always have a strong obligation to serve the Float: taking obligation means that your responsibility is even stronger.

Anyway, so the incomplete list (the flavor text is just by me, making up examples of what it means, feel free to deviate): 

Amnesia: You can't remember certain parts of your life. (The conflictual part of this is in why you're amnesiac, and what groups/parties are responsible/influencing you now).

Claim-jumping: Every spellcaster has sources of power in the world, that are more or less secure. Taking this background means you want to emphasize the less secure.

Debt: You owe a substantial amount of money to some group.

GM Fiat: You want a plot, but you don't want to know what it's about.

Hunted: Some group is hunting you for some reason.

Hunting: You're hunting some person or some group.

Lost Object: There is something you value highly, which is now broken or stolen.

Lost Love: You've had someone you love taken away from you, or forbidden.

Obligation: You have an obligation to protect or serve some interest, regardless of the consequences. (Blackmail is a common reason for obligation)

Romance: You have someone you're currently in love with, and who you either have to defend from suitors, or defend from danger.

Secret Identity: You live a normal life as well: if anybody were to find out what you were doing on the side, bad consequences.

Vow: self-explanatory.

Please note finally, that these are all voluntary even if they seem to fit your character well: for example, DE's character obviously has amnesia, but he is not required to take this background: if he doesn't, then he just has mental blackouts, and we're not going to worry about it too much, and it's all fine. If he takes it, he's saying that he wants this to be an active sub-plot in the game.

Everybody cool with this? If you don't want to take backgrounds, this is also a fine decision, although I like the fleshing out it brings.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 20, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *DE:
> 
> I really like the character. I want to think some more about the details, and some of the hooks you've left dangling, but overall I'm very pleased with this. I'll touch on a few mechanics for everyone, then get back to you later on today with some background thought.*




Which works quite well for me.  (Glad you like him!)



> *DE: Argent is in fact correct: boots of striding/springing are 6,000 gp. It's a cool ability that meshes well with your character, so you've got to save 3500 gp.*




Doh.  I should have known 2,500gp seemed too good to be true.  (sigh)

...and after I already gave up on the Ring of Jumping I so wanted... 




> *How can you do that? You can play a little on the dangerous side, and ditch the landing, which saves you all the money you need. Dropping the cloak saves you +1000, and I'll also allow you to downgrade an item: you could take a +5/+5 eye of aware for 1000 instead of 4000. Your choices.*




Pah; no contest.  I took the armor of landing because: 1) it seemed to fit my character's style, and 2) I'd never seen anyone use the ability before... but if it comes down to 'landing' or my precious boots, guess what?   




> *My personal style meter says it would be oh so fun to sub out alertness and inner strength and instead take psionic charge and up the walls. Running on walls, jumping all over the place: what could possibly be better! You could then sub out spider climb for skate (110 ft base move, or 140ft downhill?), or expanded vision, or sense link, all of which seem useful.*




*blink.  blink.*

You know, you're rather good at this.  *grins*



> *DE and SixChan: it should be noted that edged projectile weapons are also illegal. It shouldn't be too hard to hide your hand crossbow (although hiding it means a move-equivalent to recover it), but your shortbow is a much bigger liability. I know you're already strapped for cash DE, but gloves of storing are nice for this kind of thing.*




Hmmm.  I really don't want to try and free up any more money... how about I just carry a sling, instead?  Then, if I ever really need the firepower of a shortbow, I can always use Call Weaponry.

Alternatively, of course, I could simply rely on the hat of disguise to keep the bow concealed... couldn't I?


----------



## anonystu (Mar 20, 2003)

Dark Eternal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alternatively, of course, I could simply rely on the hat of disguise to keep the bow concealed... couldn't I? *




Good question, which I should know. So, straight from the SRD, something that all of us should be familiar with:


Change Self
The character can make his or herself—including clothing, armor, weapons, and equipment—look different. The character can seem 1 foot shorter or taller, thin, fat, or in between. The character cannot change the character's body type.  Otherwise, the extent of the apparent change is up to the character.
The spell does not provide the abilities or mannerisms of the chosen form. It does not alter the perceived tactile (touch) or audible (sound) properties of the character or the character's equipment.
If the character uses this spell to create a disguise, the character gets a +10 bonus on the Disguise check.
Note: Creatures get Will saves to recognize the glamer as an illusion if they interact with it.

So, the answer is yes, shortbows are fine, although people who pierce your disguise are going to see the bow.

By the way, Argent: with all your new skill points, you want to think about lots of disguises. +10 bonuses are nice, but if you want to imitate specific people, you're going to need to go higher.

Synergy bonuses: I think at least one of you (Sixchan maybe?) is missing some of them. There's a handy pdf in here:  skill synergy


----------



## anonystu (Mar 20, 2003)

By the way, Kalanyr, when you create your character, think heavily about glue. Don't sniff it, but instead, that your character might want to have lots of links to other characters, sort of tie people together. Whether or how you do this is up to you, but think about co-workers, siblings, ex-loves, bosses,and all sorts of other standard relationships.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 20, 2003)

Okay, I added background feats and skill synergy, and changed equipment.

Regarding weapons, Jewellers have to work with _very_ sharp tools in order to cut gemstones properly, right?  So wouldn't jewellers have some sort of licence to have sharp instruments (like the butchers)?

Oh, and Eriel, hun, You can borrow my ring of Jumping if I'm not using it at the time.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 20, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *So, what's going to stay is the following: you should take 4 points of backgrounds, but take no more than 2 backgrounds. The point value of a background determines its severity, and the danger involved, such that one-three point hunted background means that the people who are hunting you are very dangerous and very interested in you indeed.
> 
> You should think about these not just as establishing your history, but rather, you should think of them as what do you want to see in the game related to your character: this is the active part of your background, and it'll be really cool to see issues and backstory developed from your character. For example, DE, your background is really good as is, but I'd consider tweaking it to make some of the questions more unresolved: who killed your master? What was in that pouch?
> 
> ...




Now THIS is an awesome way to do things!  I really like this system; I'd never seen anything quite like this before.

After much, _much_ thought, I think I'd like to assign the 4 points of background as follows:

Amnesia: (1 point) - What causes his mysterious 'blackouts', and what has he done/experienced during them that he can't recall?

GM Fiat: (3 points) - With all the strangeness in his past, Eriel is pretty sure that something big (and, perhaps, quite dangerous) is going on, and he's tied into it somehow.  But what?  And how is he connected?  Who (and what) else from his past is tied into... well, whatever it is? 

Hope that you have a lot of fun with this, Anonystu - I know I will.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 20, 2003)

I would recommend against using Romance as a background: it obviously describes your state (although how far along from crush to boyfriend to husband is still sort of open), but the Romance indicates some conflict, and so as far as I can tell, my ways to do this would be to have one of you have two people you're interested in (one controlled by me). The romantic interest in danger plot is hard to to do ,since the two of you rascals are already in danger all the time, all day long. 

In any case, unless they're a specific angle I can exploit, it's probably not a very good background. The secret identity thing is fine, and I'd maybe consider working off your vigilante days a bit if you're stuck for ideas.

Jewelers probably do have rights to carry daggers, and other very small weapons that can be quasi justified as implements.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 20, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Oh, and Eriel, hun, You can borrow my ring of Jumping if I'm not using it at the time.  *




That's so very sweet of you! 

I don't know how I can return the favor... want to borrow my Skin?  It's got an even better hide bonus than your cloak.  (Too bad they don't stack - "This is Sel, my invisible girlfriend..."   )

Just a hunch, but I think we're gonna be one hell of a team, Sel...


----------



## anonystu (Mar 20, 2003)

Spycraft in general has a lot of innovative, interesting ideas crammed all over the place: it's great game design.

(edited: #3 added)

So, there are two ways to interpret your choice of backgrounds:

One is: your amnesia is a cause of something strange, mysterious, and big. This is probably better represented by you taking Amnesia 3 or 4, and just leaving the details to me.

Two: Your amnesia itself was caused by something and people more minor, but you'd like this to be connected to something big and mysterious.

Three: Your amnesia is the result of something fairly small, but your whole background, the disappearing of your master, the safe, the pouch, it's all rolled into one big thing.

Which would you prefer?


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 20, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *Spycraft in general has a lot of innovative, interesting ideas crammed all over the place: it's great game design.
> 
> So, there are two ways to interpret your choice of backgrounds:
> 
> ...




Well, my thoughts on the matter were that putting more than 1 point in Amnesia was just begging to suffer a 'blackout' during some intense scene somewhere down the road someday... I _do_ want the 'blackouts' to affect my character over the course of the game, but I'm alot more interested in learning the Dark Plot behind them (and possibly behind everything else strange in his past, although it's up to you whether or not there's any connection.)

So I guess I'd like to take Door #2, Monty.... 

_Edit:  In response to your edit, I'd like to make that Door #3!  *lol*_


----------



## anonystu (Mar 20, 2003)

Alright. One large conspiracy, with fries, to go. 

The rest of you: unless you have some reason for it to be mysterious, or hidden from yourself, feel free to flesh out some details on your backgrounds: how would you like it to play out? Who's chasing you? What's the object? What did you vow? Why?

etc.

Remember, this is optional, but I've found that doing things like this is always rewarding in the long run.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 20, 2003)

Oops.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 20, 2003)

I took out the romance, and added in a mysterious wizard.  Is he still alive?  Is he already dead?  Is it an Omen?  An Illusion?  A member of an underground third political party (the greens)?  Or is this just a strange cross(-color)-dresser? 

Who knows?


----------



## anonystu (Mar 20, 2003)

How about this: Remember that wizard who ordered the ring to be enchanted, and who you knew was up to no good? Well, after the whole incident with the guards which got you onto the Daily Float, you went back to where you thought his place was, but it wasn't there: the house looked all different, and there were definitely a different kind (namely: gnomish) of people living there. You've never really been able to get any solid lead on even who he was. And that journalist who wanted your interview: you haven't seen an article by him in over an year, and your editor just ignores your questions about what his current position is.

This would be hunting: two, to go along with secret identity: two.

Probably, we could tune up the joining the Float story a little bit to hum even better with this, but I'll think a bit and see what thoughts I come up with, if you like this idea.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 20, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *How about this: Remember that wizard who ordered the ring to be enchanted, and who you knew was up to no good? Well, after the whole incident with the guards which got you onto the Daily Float, you went back to where you thought his place was, but it wasn't there: the house looked all different, and there were definitely a different kind (namely: gnomish) of people living there. You've never really been able to get any solid lead on even who he was. And that journalist who wanted your interview: you haven't seen an article by him in over an year, and your editor just ignores your questions about what his current position is.
> 
> This would be hunting: two, to go along with secret identity: two.
> 
> Probably, we could tune up the joining the Float story a little bit to hum even better with this, but I'll think a bit and see what thoughts I come up with, if you like this idea. *




Ooo....I like this.  If you come up with anything else, just say.  I miht wait before I edit, then.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 20, 2003)

Oh, and I got a character portrait (well, sort of):


----------



## anonystu (Mar 20, 2003)

Ha. 

I would ask for physical descriptions: but you and I both realize that this is utterly silly. At the start of game, and every time you use the hat/boots/wrist watch of disguise/be descriptive as far as how you're changing.

For everybody: such that I don't have to roam all over the place, post your characters in 
this thread, and edit them there.

six: I'm still thinking through some of the ideas fully, although I think I've got some good stuff. You can hold off on editing background till we figure this out.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 21, 2003)

We are go for late sunday/early monday morning. I'll be away Saturday and some of Sunday, so don't expect any responses then. I feel confident that we've got pretty much everything together, and if needbe, we can fill in some details on the fly.

When I start the OOC thread, we'll talk about posting guidelines more, but I'm expecting 1 quality post/two days. If we find that we want more rapid, thinner posts, then we can move to 1 post/roughly a day.

Stuff to do before then:

Kalanyr - You'll need a character, fully statted, full background, relationships to other characters, background points. There are four examples of good characters on the rogues gallery thread, so you should be able to get a feel. Don't worry though, we can edit at any time.

Jarval - You need to finish your item selection, flesh out your background a wee bit more, pick at the very least a name for your god or goddess (along with a holy symbol), and pick your background points.

Argent - Backgrounds, and post your character to the rogues gallery.

DE - You're actually all set.

Sixchan - I'm still poking and prodding along with your background. How about this? 

You had been out of the stealing game for quite a while when a mage from the Red Party, a rarity by itself for your store, entered, and displayed the specifications for a ring he wanted crafted, that seemed obvious to you as a ring designed to accomodate magic. He also offered a ridiculous sum of money for the job: 100,000 gp. You didn't want to take the business, but the backers of the store ordered you to take the job. You completed the ring, but also inquired among some of your old contacts as to what a ring like this. A lot of people wouldn't talk to you at all, but one of your mages, a childhood (but older than you) friend named Lantanian, said it had something to do with trapping bodies, or souls, or something like that, in the ring. He also knew where the wizard was located, and gave you the house's address. You resolved to steal the completed ring back, before he could use it for any evil. That night, you cased the house, and were just about to enter in through the servants door when a squad of Enforcers (the elite city guard) appeared, and said that you were under arrest. You moved to run, but they were ready: a lightning bolt arced towards you, you felt a sensation of heat and light and intense pain, and the world slipped away.

You woke up, disoriented, but still alive,  in a room, with no windows, no doors, and just a bed, and a chair, with a youngish man sitting in there. He said he was from the Daily Float, and had an offer: an interview with the Floating Cat, and an internship with the paper, or a trip to the city jail. 

Nobody's ever been able to answer how you got there, or what happened on that night, and you've never been able to find your friend, or that mage, again.
--

You like?

(You might want to raise your hunting to 3, or keep it at 2, your choice, depending on how much you like this thread.).


----------



## anonystu (Mar 21, 2003)

Oh, current relationships. Let's say, barring any other good ideas, that the following is the case (I'm welcome to suggestions).

Jarval and Argent, your characters have worked together for several years, and are the core of one of the Metro teams. You were moved to Metro right after the last election.

Sixchan, when you first joined, you spent a lot of time doing stories on the ground, for about a year. You've worked in the city occasionally, but have only started working full time in the city when you were moved to Jarval and Argent's team when they moved into the metro beat, about eleven months ago.

Dark Eternal, you spent last election season with the last metro team, and then were reassigned. You either haven't told people that fact, or been very reserved about talking about it. We'll talk about this more off-list, but the Float gave you three months vacation after last election season, probably for your sanity's sake. You joined this team after Argent's character kept on complaining about the crappy photographs the roving photograhers were taking.

Kalanyr, your call.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 21, 2003)

I like.  Too late to go through editing though.  Tommorow.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 21, 2003)

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL over the last day or so.  I've been a bit busy, but I'll fix up the points you raised above tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 22, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *Oh, current relationships. Let's say, barring any other good ideas, that the following is the case (I'm welcome to suggestions).
> 
> Jarval and Argent, your characters have worked together for several years, and are the core of one of the Metro teams. You were moved to Metro right after the last election.
> 
> ...




I'm cool with that.  Perhaps he and Sel were casual friends, and only recently, when they 'happened' to get assigned to the same team have they really began to get involved?  Let me know if you have any thoughts on this, Six... I'm still kind of feeling my way through how we want to set up our character's relationship, so any ideas/advice you'd like to suggest would be much appreciated.  Also - Anonystu, would you like a compilation of details from the character history?  I'm mostly thinking about names, although there are quite a few other possibilities.  I thought it might make it easier to refer to past people/places/ events if we had actual names, instead of 'this one guy you knew back in law school... the human with the long hair', and similar.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 22, 2003)

Sure, names are good, although not vital, as I've got a pretty good name generator over here.

You probably didn't know Sel at all before being reassigned to her team: because of the danger of capture involved, journalist teams operate with very little knowledge of who else works there: you know your editor, but you've never seen him. You've never seen the offices (although Sel has seen something related to the float). You know the names of other journalists, because you get the paper obviously, but you've never seen them.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 22, 2003)

I've finished up my item and spell selection on the Rogues' Gallery thread.  I'll have more background for you by tomorrow.  Sorry about the delay, but I've got to go out this evening.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 22, 2003)

Bambi is up and running.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 22, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *Jarval - You need to finish your item selection, flesh out your background a wee bit more, pick at the very least a name for your god or goddess (along with a holy symbol), and pick your background points.*




Hmm, I'm having problems adding to my background.  What bits do you want to see fleshed out more?  I'm also a bit stuck on the background points.  Justin doesn't really seem to have any past sources of conflict to draw from.

Any ideas greatly appreciated.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 23, 2003)

Argent, your background is really good. I approve. I guess your background points roll out something like: Nemesis (3/2)/Romance (1/2)?

Jarval, looking over yours, and comparing to Bambi, I think your background is pretty much set. I have a good idea who the character is, how he feels, what's happened to him. You mentioned when you originally posted that you needed to flesh out, and I was just reminding you, but if you're content, I'm content.

Background points:

Here's the full list from spycraft:

Amnesia
Debt
Defeated: You have been defeated by an enemy or a rival, and are determined to return the favor.
Fear: phobia phobia
GM Fiat
Hunted
Hunting
Long-Term Mission: You have a secondary mission which often overlaps with assignments you receive.
Lost (or Forbidden Love)
Mistaken Identity: Someone wants something from you, even if you're not the you they're looking for.
Nemesis: You have someone who is determined to defeat you.
Obligation
Romance
Stolen Object
True Identity
Vendetta: You have an enemy you long to destroy.
Vow

Maybe one of those will trigger you off: your relationship with your religion is currently not very detailed. Hard luck in the past? Good he's sworn to uphold? Secrets he's dying to find out? Quirks you want to add.

If you're completely stuck, don't worry. Don't add background points, and mid-game, we can assign them.

You're still up for designing your god/holy symbol, although if you want, just say, and you can shunt it to me.

This help?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 23, 2003)

If you're happy with my background, great.  I'll fill out my relationship with my religion, and give you some detail on the religion itself.

Both Long-Term Mission and Nemesis sound like the could have potential   I'll play around with a few ideas and get back to you.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 23, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *Argent, your background is really good. I approve. I guess your background points roll out something like: Nemesis (3/2)/Romance (1/2)? *



OK. But humor me.. What does that do? I never played Spycraft.
I know you said they should add up to 4 so go (2/2)


----------



## anonystu (Mar 23, 2003)

Well, so in spycraft, there's this whole system, that if you have a background, it has to do something every 3 games, and you get XP everytime, and if it doesn't come up, you get a lot more XP because I'm lazy, and it costs you skill points, and blah blah blah.

In this game, all this means is that you have two currently active subplots: there is someone who is out to destroy you, and you have a romantic interest. The numbers are the relative strengths of those: if it was Nemesis 3/Romance 1, then the subplots brought up by your romantic escapades would be far less serious than the politician trying to find you and destroy you.

Make sense?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 23, 2003)

Yep! Thanks for the clarity


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2003)

Made a few changes to my background, and added background points.  Tell me what you think.


Justin Hacksmith.  A man always short of time.  A man who is convinced his god is testing his faith, before sending him on to better things.  Because, that's the only way you could stay sane in this job.  Well, that or large quantities of whiskey...

In The City, clerics of Cognis, the god of knowledge, are not the most popular people around.  Most of the wizards have little time for religion, and many are suspicious of a group who's power lies around finding out secrets.  Career doors tend to get slammed in your face once people spot your holy symbol.  Fortunately, journalism welcomes these investigative skills that so many others shun.  Given his religious upbringing, it seemed the best option for Justin.  It was that or sweeping the temple floor, and he's never been much good with a broom.

Justin was mentored by Virgil Skillpen, one of the high priests of Cognis, and reporter for the Float.  Virgil's job was betrayed by a rival within the church, jealous of his success.  Virgil was taken prisoner and executed, but not before sending Justin the notes of a case he was working on.  The notes seemed to implicate both Virgil's rival, and members of the (which ever party is not currently in power) in a plot to open gates to several levels of the Abyss, and to use demonic allies to seize control of the city.

Justin's been with The Daily Float for three years now, a long time in such a dangerous business.  He's been promoted a few times, and is currently working as a copy-editor.  He's partnered with Bambi Doe, one of the "up and coming new reporters", and does his best to keep both himself and Bambi alive.  While he'd never admit it, he's very fond of the reporter, and goes out of his way trying to keep her safe, and knock her scrawled notebooks into printable form.

*Background Points:* Long-Term Mission (investigate Virgil's case) *2*, Nemesis (Virgil's rival, who suspects Justin may know something, but currently has bigger fish to worry about...) *2*


----------



## anonystu (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm extremely happy with that background. Thanks for putting the work in. 

My first post will be tonight. Maybe some posting guidelines during the day. I'll let you players set the pace from there.

Kal is officially out of spot as of now, so we're recruiting for one more: I think the game will run just fine starting with you four, but having more players than you need seems like a good rule.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 24, 2003)

Do all of you like the name of The Daily Float? I'm sort of eh on it, but if you people like it, then sure. If you don't, and you can come up with a better suggestion, cookies for you!


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 24, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *Do all of you like the name of The Daily Float? I'm sort of eh on it, but if you people like it, then sure. If you don't, and you can come up with a better suggestion, cookies for you! *




The Floating Times?


----------



## anonystu (Mar 25, 2003)

Yay, like we're totally started and all that. 

( ic | ooc | characters )

Tell me what you think, or better yet, just start writing. If people post earlyish, then I'll try to post back earlyish.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 26, 2003)

Wicked cool.  Love the ring gate - I had wondered about that.  I assume that the Float has some way to keep this gate from being traced back to their end, in the event that we're captured and the Enforcers get their grubby little hands on it.

I think I'm going to find myself wishing that Elias had more in the way of firepower before too long... 

Well, I'm off for now - I'll try to stay on top of the IC thread, and post back here (or actually over to the new OOC thread would be better) every so often.  

Hope everyone has as much fun with all of this as I'm going to.


----------

